# Adding Homelink yourself



## mbforme (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm about to order a 2006 E60 without the premium package and thus no homelink. Is this something is can easily add or do i need to replace the complate rear view mirror?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Try hitting up the dealer for this and see what they tell you or want to charge you. I think in the E39 it was pretty easy and it could well be as easy in the E60.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

it's very easy on E46's


----------

